# I was going to wait to share, but am to excited, here's Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was going to wait but just can't do it lol
I can't thank Pat (Sassy's mommy) enough:wub:
she is the one who found little Maddie for me,
Maddie's breeder is Lucille Bardack of 
Cara Mia Maltese
Lucille is a very nice lady, we talked for a long time
she thinks Maddie will be perfect for our family
I couldn't agree more
Lucille loves her fluffs, they are part of her family
so just the thought that she would think we were the right match 
means everything to me

Now about Maddie

Maddie is 3 years old, she weigh in at 4lbs
she is a quiet girl, loves to be held and loved on:wub:
she is potty trained to a pad, that's great for me
Matilda can teach her to go out side to potty later
Maddie is going to have puppies very soon, she is suppose 
to deliver them the first week of Oct. my birthday is the 6th
I'm hoping she has them on my birthday:wub:
Please remember Maddie and her babies in your prayers
she's so little, just don't want any problems for her or her babies
Lillian thinks she is having two babies, I just want her to be ok
I know we have so many here on sm that pray, so thank you in advance.
I most likely won't have Maddie in my arms till after Christmas, I'm not
the most patient person, one of these times of growth for me:innocent:

so awnties and uncle Walter what do you think of Matilda's soon to be sister?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, she is beautiful! She will make a great addition to your family!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Paula. :chili: Maddie is beautiful and I bet you can't wait to have her join your family.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Congratulations! *:chili:* Wow, she is a little girl! But so very, very cute!!*

I know you'll be glad when you have her in your lap for sweet kisses! Hope all goes well with delivery of her pups! Congrats again!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is beautiful! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, Paula. She is so pretty and so sweet looking.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats, she is a beauty! I am with you, waiting is so hard!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> Paula, she is beautiful! She will make a great addition to your family!


 I think Matilda will be jealous at first but will adjust



pippersmom said:


> Congratulations Paula. :chili: Maddie is beautiful and I bet you can't wait to have her join your family.


 
Yes it will be nice to have another baby to join our family



Trisha said:


> *Congratulations! *:chili:* Wow, she is a little girl! But so very, very cute!!*
> 
> I know you'll be glad when you have her in your lap for sweet kisses! Hope all goes well with delivery of her pups! Congrats again!!


 I know she is little, even pregnant she looks so itty bitty, I'm kind of scared lol



Lou's Mom said:


> She is beautiful! I'm excited for you!


 Lillian told me she has silk hair, when she's in coat



Sylie said:


> I'm so happy for you, Paula. She is so pretty and so sweet looking.


 She does look sweet, her breeder told me she has a quiet personality, and doesn't bark much.
It won't seem real until I have her home in my arms


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so happy for you, she looks so sweet. Matilda will love the new playmate. Congra tulaions.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! She is beautiful. I know the wait will be hard, but she'll be in your arms before you know it. Don't be intimidated by her size. Jasmine is under 4 pounds and she is fearless and the boss of everyone.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how cute!!! Congratulations!!! We'll all be waiting here, for you to get her!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats on becoming a mommy again  she is very adorable


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I am so happy that this is working out for you and your family. Matilda is a lucky little girl that she is getting a new little sister. Maddie looks so precious. Lucille does love her fluffs and they live right in her house under foot. They even sleep in bed with her. I can't wait until she is home safe in your arms. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula - congratulations. I know that several of us have been referring fluffs to a few of our special friends that have been looking for an addition, so, I'm glad that Pat found this special girl in her search for her new fluff.

Maddie is adorable!!! And she sounds like she will be a wonderful addition to your family -- perfect age and temperament and size.  Hoping that Matilda likes her as I know that will be the key. You and Lorin will definitely be in love with her.

Hoping that everything goes well with the puppies and will be praying for her. She is tiny, but Secret had her 2 litters of puppies (1 puppy each time) without any problems and without having to have a C-section. And Secret is very tiny -- under 4 lbs. If Maddie does have to have a C-Section, I hope that her breeder will have her spay done at the same time. You might want to mention that to her.

Sounds like you'll either have a wonderful Christmas present -- or -- you will be starting 2015 with a new family member. Are you planning on being in Yuma again this winter? Where is Maddie located, and how will you be getting her?

Again, Paula, she's darling and I'm so happy for you. I told you that when the time was right, God (and Miss Bow) would send the perfect little one to you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, Maddie is just so adorable and so cute with her little belly! :tender: I'm so excited for you! What a wonderful Christmas you, Lorin and M Matilda are going to have even if it's after Christmas! I'm so happy and excited for you girlfriend...little Maddie is a very lucky little girl. :wub:


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm so happy for you. She's beautiful!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, I can hardly contain myself, I am SO excited for you! Maddie is a DOLL, this is definitely going to be a lesson in patience...be careful what you ask for right?! Prayers will be said for an easy delivery and that time flies for you, Loren & Matilda!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh you are so blessed to get her😍 I notice she is used to using a bottle on her cage for water. I have the same bottles but the 4 oz size in both our crates. Very handy also very good that she is pee pad trained. She will go outside with Maltida but in bad weather it is great to have a out😉. Congratulations.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maddie is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> I am so happy for you, she looks so sweet. Matilda will love the new playmate. Congra tulaions.


 Walter your her official uncle 





mdbflorida said:


> Congrats, she is a beauty! I am with you, waiting is so hard!!!!!


 Hard and exciting at the same time, lucky for me Lillian emails me updates and pictures



maltese#1fan said:


> Congratulations! She is beautiful. I know the wait will be hard, but she'll be in your arms before you know it. Don't be intimidated by her size. Jasmine is under 4 pounds and she is fearless and the boss of everyone.


I have never had a really small baby, how old is your Jasmine


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh how cute!!! Congratulations!!! We'll all be waiting here, for you to get her!!!!


 I just had to share, I need all the help in being patient :HistericalSmiley:



maltese manica said:


> Congrats on becoming a mommy again  she is very adorable


 l am thrilled. But it doesn't seem real yet




sassy's mommy said:


> Paula I am so happy that this is working out for you and your family. Matilda is a lucky little girl that she is getting a new little sister. Maddie looks so precious. Lucille does love her fluffs and they live right in her house under foot. They even sleep in bed with her. I can't wait until she is home safe in your arms. :wub:


 Pat if it wasn't for you I would still be searching, I truly can't thank you enough. Matilda will be jealous at first, but she will adjust and actually love Maddie, as small as Maddie is maybe Matilda will think she's her puppy :HistericalSmiley:
I really like Lillian, she really is a nice lady, and she LOVES her babies.
When Maddie gets here she will already be loved up:wub: I'm worried about Maddie, she's going to be going through a lot in the next few months, but I know Lillian will be right beside her.
I really can't wait to see her and hold her and give her kisses:wub:






Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula - congratulations. I know that several of us have been referring fluffs to a few of our special friends that have been looking for an addition, so, I'm glad that Pat found this special girl in her search for her new fluff.
> 
> Maddie is adorable!!! And she sounds like she will be a wonderful addition to your family -- perfect age and temperament and size.  Hoping that Matilda likes her as I know that will be the key. You and Lorin will definitely be in love with her.
> 
> ...





mysugarbears said:


> Paula, Maddie is just so adorable and so cute with her little belly! :tender: I'm so excited for you! What a wonderful Christmas you, Lorin and M Matilda are going to have even if it's after Christmas! I'm so happy and excited for you girlfriend...little Maddie is a very lucky little girl. :wub:





Calisi said:


> I'm so happy for you. She's beautiful!





lydiatug said:


> Oh Paula, I can hardly contain myself, I am SO excited for you! Maddie is a DOLL, this is definitely going to be a lesson in patience...be careful what you ask for right?! Prayers will be said for an easy delivery and that time flies for you, Loren & Matilda!!!





Ann Mother said:


> Oh you are so blessed to get her&#55357;&#56845; I notice she is used to using a bottle on her cage for water. I have the same bottles but the 4 oz size in both our crates. Very handy also very good that she is pee pad trained. She will go outside with Maltida but in bad weather it is great to have a out&#55357;&#56841;. Congratulations.





Orla said:


> Maddie is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Paula My eyes are all full of tears of JOY for you and Matilda to soon have super adorable Maddie as part of your family. 

She is tiny and cute and looks like a tiny puppy still! Sending prayers for her October delivery! I am just so so happy for you!

Hugs Hugs Hugs!....and a few tears of JOY!
H


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So happy for you. I would be on pins and needles until Christmas. She is adorable.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So happy for you. I would be on pins and needles until Christmas. She is adorable.

Sorry if this is posting twice but I cannot see my first post even tho it comes up on the reply list.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, great news Paula. She is a little doll and I just love her name. Can't wait to see pictures of the two sisters together. I am sure Matilda will love her to death and be happy to have a playmate/sister.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh how cute!!! Congratulations!!! We'll all be waiting here, for you to get her!!!!


 I just need all of you to help me get thru the waiting



maltese manica said:


> Congrats on becoming a mommy again  she is very adorable


 She's so itty bitty:wub: but it scares me to



sassy's mommy said:


> Paula I am so happy that this is working out for you and your family. Matilda is a lucky little girl that she is getting a new little sister. Maddie looks so precious. Lucille does love her fluffs and they live right in her house under foot. They even sleep in bed with her. I can't wait until she is home safe in your arms. :wub:


 Pat I can't thank you enough, if it wasn't for you I would have never met Lillian and Maddie.
I really like Lillian, she is so easy to talk to, and she most definitely loves her babies, yes her babies live in the house with her and sleep on her bed, so Maddie will be loved before I get her, can't wait:chili:
I do worry about the delivery, Lillian told me she will keep me updated and I told her I am praying for Maddie and her babies





Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula - congratulations. I know that several of us have been referring fluffs to a few of our special friends that have been looking for an addition, so, I'm glad that Pat found this special girl in her search for her new fluff.
> 
> Maddie is adorable!!! And she sounds like she will be a wonderful addition to your family -- perfect age and temperament and size.  Hoping that Matilda likes her as I know that will be the key. You and Lorin will definitely be in love with her.
> 
> ...


 
Lynn, I'm thrilled, but scared, she's a little one:wub: I want to be the best mommy to her and Matilda. This is Maddie's second litter, her first was c section, Lillian thinks this will be too, if so she will be spay then. I really wish I was going to AZ this winter, I would have loved meeting you in person and having you place Maddie in my arms:wub:







mysugarbears said:


> Paula, Maddie is just so adorable and so cute with her little belly! :tender: I'm so excited for you! What a wonderful Christmas you, Lorin and M Matilda are going to have even if it's after Christmas! I'm so happy and excited for you girlfriend...little Maddie is a very lucky little girl. :wub:


 ((Debbie) is this really real, I have to pinch myself to make sure:HistericalSmiley:
I love Maddie's little belly:wub:, Lillian thinks there are two babies in there:wub: can't wait to see them. Gosh I'm getting excited :chili:






Calisi said:


> I'm so happy for you. She's beautiful![/QUOT
> 
> Thank you, she's so little
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I'm so excited for you I'm jumping up and down - just scared my girls! This is absolutely wonderful and it sounds like she's perfect for you.

Praying all goes well with her delivery and that she'll be in your arms once her babies are ready to say good-bye to her! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

:chili::chili::chili: Congratulation Paula!!! We are sooo happy for you! Maddie is so adorable :wub: :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Great news sounds like a perfect match!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw this is such wonderful happy news. Maddie and Matilda will be happy playing together...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mylittleleo said:


> So cute! Congrats!


 Thank you, I'm over the moon excited



MalteseJane said:


> So happy for you. I would be on pins and needles until Christmas. She is adorable.


 I'm thrilled, hate the wait:blush: Christmas can't come fast enough 



MalteseObsessed said:


> Paula My eyes are all full of tears of JOY for you and Matilda to soon have super adorable Maddie as part of your family.
> 
> She is tiny and cute and looks like a tiny puppy still! Sending prayers for her October delivery! I am just so so happy for you!
> 
> ...


 
Awww thank you, I have never had a itty bitty girl, I'll be pming you for advise. Maddie's breeder Is on her toes, gosh can't wait to see pictures of the babies :wub:



lynda said:


> Wow, great news Paula. She is a little doll and I just love her name. Can't wait to see pictures of the two sisters together. I am sure Matilda will love her to death and be happy to have a playmate/sister.


 she's a little one:wub: kinda scares me, can't wait to see if Matilda will think she's her puppy:wub: lol


maggieh said:


> Paula, I'm so excited for you I'm jumping up and down - just scared my girls! This is absolutely wonderful and it sounds like she's perfect for you.
> 
> Praying all goes well with her delivery and that she'll be in your arms once her babies are ready to say good-bye to her! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you Maggie, God has really blessed us, Maddie will be our last fluff, God always gives the best doesn't he




mylilbiscuit said:


> :chili::chili::chili: Congratulation Paula!!! We are sooo happy for you! Maddie is so adorable :wub: :chili::chili::chili:


 Thank you, can't wait to hold her:wub: then it will seem real



luvsmalts said:


> Great news sounds like a perfect match!


 Thank you, I am over the moon excited


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Paula! I am so excited to see your new little girl. :tender: hopefully she will deliver on our birthday :cheer: she is absolutely gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Paula, she is absolutely perfect! :wub: Thank you for spilling the beans  I'm thrilled for you!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think you need to worry over her size, Penny is only 3.3lbs and believe me she can hold her own. She is the boss mostly. With you and Lauren, no worries, you get used to the size quickly. Only concern is Grandchildren, they have to be taught not to jump around near her. Mine was just here and everytime she jumped, even though she wasn't close. Penny ran over to her and gave her a right telling off. At 4 it can be a bit tough especially as she only really sees her about once a year.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My Kelsey is from CaraMia (Ch. Caramia's Marshmallow Sundae). I got him when he was 3 years old and weighed 3.9#s. He weighs a little bit more than that now! He is simply adorable, a real sweetie, very affectionate, and loves me to death. He just wants to be with me all the time, and I like that in a little white dog. You will just love your Caramia baby.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! Paula....she is perfect!!! but.....what a wait!!! :smilie_tischkante:

We're gonna have to keep you busy!!!! Did you tell Matilda yet??:innocent:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is a little doll Paula. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:


silverhaven said:


> Oh Paula! I am so excited to see your new little girl. :tender: hopefully she will deliver on our birthday :cheer: she is absolutely gorgeous. :wub:


Thank you, just got a email from Lucille, she said she might have the babies in the next few days, she will email me when they are born
:chili:


zooeysmom said:


> Oh Paula, she is absolutely perfect! :wub: Thank you for spilling the beans  I'm thrilled for you!!!


It's so hard for me to not tell something like this:innocent: I'm so excited:chili:



silverhaven said:


> I don't think you need to worry over her size, Penny is only 3.3lbs and believe me she can hold her own. She is the boss mostly. With you and Lauren, no worries, you get used to the size quickly. Only concern is Grandchildren, they have to be taught not to jump around near her. Mine was just here and everytime she jumped, even though she wasn't close. Penny ran over to her and gave her a right telling off. At 4 it can be a bit tough especially as she only really sees her about once a year.


When my grand kids come over I hold Matilda or I'm with the grandkids, it only takes one second to have something go wrong.
Penny is really itty bitty:wub:. I'd love to see her, how old is Penny?



Tanner's Mom said:


> My Kelsey is from CaraMia (Ch. Caramia's Marshmallow Sundae). I got him when he was 3 years old and weighed 3.9#s. He weighs a little bit more than that now! He is simply adorable, a real sweetie, very affectionate, and loves me to death. He just wants to be with me all the time, and I like that in a little white dog. You will just love your Caramia baby.


Really:chili: oh my gosh I'm excited:chili: I want to see a picture of Kelsey. Did you meet 
Lucille? She sounds like such a nice lady, I think her and I could be good friends, our personality's click


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blink:


The A Team said:


> Oh! Paula....she is perfect!!! but.....what a wait!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> We're gonna have to keep you busy!!!! Did you tell Matilda yet??:innocent:


 Pat I really don't mind the wait, I will get prepared for her, it's been hard on us emotionally losing Miss Bow, Maddie will bring healing to our hearts.
Yes I've told Matilda she's going to have a itty bitty sister, I'm wondering if Matilda will think Maddie is a puppy.



chichi said:


> She is a little doll Paula. Congrats!!!!


 
Thank you, without a doubt I know God used Pat to lead me to Lucille and Maddie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t:I'm really embarrassed on some of my posts I have called Lucille, Lillian:w00t:
Her name is Lucille Barack, you can tell I'm new at all this:HistericalSmiley::innocent:

Lucille if you ever read this please forgive me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So happy that you have found your speical girl! Can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That's so exciting, Paula. She's a doll! I remember when we were waiting for Elena, time goes by slowly! I wouldn't worry about the size, Elena is very small and she keeps both boys in check, she bosses Dominic around ignoring that he's almost twice her size. Can't wait to see more of her. Are you going to keep her name? Is a lovely name!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> So happy that you have found your speical girl! Can't wait to see more of her!


 I think God used Pat to find my girl, I had almost given up



Dominic said:


> That's so exciting, Paula. She's a doll! I remember when we were waiting for Elena, time goes by slowly! I wouldn't worry about the size, Elena is very small and she keeps both boys in check, she bosses Dominic around ignoring that he's almost twice her size. Can't wait to see more of her. Are you going to keep her name? Is a lovely name!


 
yes I'm keeping her name, her real name is Madison, but I'm one who gives nickname lots of nickname :HistericalSmiley:
Matilda is 10 lbs, so Maddie is a wee one for us.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> yes I'm keeping her name, her real name is Madison, but I'm one who gives nickname lots of nickname :HistericalSmiley:
> Matilda is 10 lbs, so Maddie is a wee one for us.



Love the name and nickname. Dominic is close to 10 and Elena is 5+!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:
> 
> 
> When my grand kids come over I hold Matilda or I'm with the grandkids, it only takes one second to have something go wrong.
> Penny is really itty bitty:wub:. I'd love to see her, how old is Penny?


Sounds good Paula, when little Roxy was here I had to put Penny away quite a bit for safety, because she was here for a week. Roxy was very good though really, and couldn't understand why Penny was barking at her when she was being careful. Penny is 3 1/2 now, a proper little young lady. 

Oh! and my others daughters dog was called Maddy. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dominic said:


> Love the name and nickname. Dominic is close to 10 and Elena is 5+!



I bet Elena loos so little next to Dominic, I've always thought Matilda was small:w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I think God used Pat to find my girl, I had almost given up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughters Maddy's full name was Madison too :thumbsup: a wheaten 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I wrote a post earlier to congratulate you and Lorin ... but, I don't see it here ... so, I will try again.

I am so happy for you and Lorin ... and, Matilda, too!

Maddie is adorable! And, I love her name. I am sure once Matilda spends some time with Maddie that they will be close to one another. Maybe Matilda will play ball with her new sister!

That was so nice of Pat to help you find your new baby girl.

I am thrilled for you amd Lorin ... that you have something new to look forward to ... a new fluff baby family member. I can't wait to see more pictures of Maddie ... especially when she makes her arrival to her new forever home ... with you, Lorin, and Matilda!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is so adorable and I just know everything will go well with her delivery  Hope we get to see pics of the babies?  So happy that you found the perfect pup for your family!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

YEAHHHHHHH!!!

arty:WE are getting a new girl to love. Um, I said YOU were getting a girl right? Yeah, you that's what I meant to say, really I did LOL. Congrats! arty:

She is precious!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What a little doll she is! I know it will be a long wait, but so worth it! Congratulations Mommy!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The M & M Team

Absolutely delicious puff

If I was to get a 4th one, this is exactly what I would want:a retiree, young and light weight and a doll face like her.

I am so delighted to know that she will come to you and we will see her grow in your family for many years to come.

Will be anxiously waiting to see her in your arms.

Mazel Tov...Congratulationsartytime:





*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you already know how happy I am for you. :wub::wub: I feel like I'm as (if not more) excited about you getting Maddie than if I was getting another Malt. :chili::chili: I think she will be a perfect match for the three of you. Sending prayers for a successful delivery and that she'll be in your arms for teh rest of her life. :wub::wub: Can't wait!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I wrote a post earlier to congratulate you and Lorin ... but, I don't see it here ... so, I will try again.
> 
> I am so happy for you and Lorin ... and, Matilda, too!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Marie, I am excited, time goes by fast I have been so busy with my family the last few months, it will be exciting to have a new fluff to our family:wub: I'm pretty sure Matilda will be jealous for a time, but happy she won't be lonely.



Fee said:


> She is so adorable and I just know everything will go well with her delivery  Hope we get to see pics of the babies?  So happy that you found the perfect pup for your family!


 
yes I can't wait to see pictures of Maddie and her puppies:wub: Thank you


Summergirl73 said:


> YEAHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> arty:WE are getting a new girl to love. Um, I said YOU were getting a girl right? Yeah, you that's what I meant to say, really I did LOL. Congrats! arty:
> 
> She is precious!


 Yes we are all getting Maddie, I'm just the one she will know as mommy:wub:
I think that girl needs Antibes and a uncle:wub:



sherry said:


> Oh my goodness! What a little doll she is! I know it will be a long wait, but so worth it! Congratulations Mommy!


 
this will teach me patience, and God's timing is always perfect:chili:




Piccolina said:


> The M & M Team
> 
> Absolutely delicious puff
> 
> ...





Snowbody said:


> Paula - you already know how happy I am for you. :wub::wub: I feel like I'm as (if not more) excited about you getting Maddie than if I was getting another Malt. :chili::chili: I think she will be a perfect match for the three of you. Sending prayers for a successful delivery and that she'll be in your arms for teh rest of her life. :wub::wub: Can't wait!


 
Sue God used Pat, thank you Lord
Hey auntie Sue our Maddie will be having her babies very soon:chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many many congrats to your new and cute family addition, dear Paula!

I'm so happy for you and your husband that your search went so quickly! 
It seems it was meant to be Maddie found the way to you through Pat's puppy search. That's wonderful!

Isn't it funny that her name also starts with M like Matilda? The M sisters, so lovely.
They will get along with eachother very well, I'm quite sure.
When we got Vanessa I had the same consideration first but everything went fine. Ullana had been an only child for 3,5 years and that made me nervous. 

Paula, hope time will go by fastly until christmas. I know it's so hard to wait but anticipation can be wonderful, too!

Hugs to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thanks Marie, I am excited, time goes by fast I have been so busy with my family the last few months, it will be exciting to have a new fluff to our family:wub: I'm pretty sure Matilda will be jealous for a time, but happy she won't be lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is she due?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's adorable, congratulations Paula! she looks so gentle.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, this is such exciting news. I am so happy for you. I can only imagine how excited you are over your new baby. Maddie is so precious, she just oozes personality!

Oh, the wait!....I'm sure that is tough, it would be for me. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of little tiny Maddie.

Just so you know, when I got Puddin to keep Truffles company, actually as Truffles' pet, well, I got dirty looks from Truffles, like "when is IT going home?" It took only about 48 hours for Truffles to share a bed with Puddin and eventually, they became very good friends. Puddin was a mothering type, took care of and guarded over Truffles who was in poor health (Lupus type condition).


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have't been on SM much lately, so it was a nice surprise to see you are getting a new baby. Maddie looks adorable, and I'm sure she'll be a great addition to your family. Now the tough part, the waiting. I'll be sending prayers for a safe delivery and recovery for your girl.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sammie thank you for being you your such a good friend, Maddie can be your baby too




Paula, I'm gonna take you on that....
when I feel the "4th one fever", I'll come and get her

Now the countdown begins:Waiting:





*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alexa said:


> Many many congrats to your new and cute family addition, dear Paula!
> 
> I'm so happy for you and your husband that your search went so quickly!
> It seems it was meant to be Maddie found the way to you through Pat's puppy search. That's wonderful!
> ...


Alexandra thank you, I thought oh my gosh her name starts with a M, what's that about lol Matilda has never been this long all by herself, I can see she likes it sometimes but gets lonely. It will be interesting to see it how long it will take them to socialize 



Snowbody said:


> When is she due?


Sue, Lucille just sent me a email yesterday saying Maddie is acting like it will happen in a few days. She will email or call me when little Maddie has her puppies 



Maglily said:


> She's adorable, congratulations Paula! she looks so gentle.


 Brenda, I was told she is very gentle, and quiet, she won't be that way for long having Matilda around lol



Malt Shoppe said:


> Paula, this is such exciting news. I am so happy for you. I can only imagine how excited you are over your new baby. Maddie is so precious, she just oozes personality!
> 
> Oh, the wait!....I'm sure that is tough, it would be for me. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of little tiny Maddie.
> 
> Just so you know, when I got Puddin to keep Truffles company, actually as Truffles' pet, well, I got dirty looks from Truffles, like "when is IT going home?" It took only about 48 hours for Truffles to share a bed with Puddin and eventually, they became very good friends. Puddin was a mothering type, took care of and guarded over Truffles who was in poor health (Lupus type condition).



lol I'm sure Matilda will be giving us those same looks. Claire we are excited, but at the moment not ready for Maddie, so glad she won't be coming till later. We are not going south this winter, it's going to be very long and boring, so having Maddie come later will keep us excited and eager to welcome her home




revakb2 said:


> I have't been on SM much lately, so it was a nice surprise to see you are getting a new baby. Maddie looks adorable, and I'm sure she'll be a great addition to your family. Now the tough part, the waiting. I'll be sending prayers for a safe delivery and recovery for your girl.



Thank you Reva, I worry about her delivering her puppies, this is her second litter and Lucille said she is watching her close. Lucille really loves her, I'm honored that she felt our home would be Maddie's home 




MalteseObsessed said:


> Paula My eyes are all full of tears of JOY for you and Matilda to soon have super adorable Maddie as part of your family.
> 
> She is tiny and cute and looks like a tiny puppy still! Sending prayers for her October delivery! I am just so so happy for you!
> 
> ...



yes she is itty bitty, I think I won't really comprehend it until I hold her.:wub: thank you for your prayers, she just seems so little to be having puppies 




mylittleleo said:


> So cute! Congrats!


Thank you, she is a cuteypie:wub:



MalteseJane said:


> So happy for you. I would be on pins and needles until Christmas. She is adorable.





I hope she doesn't come till after Christmas, I'm having Christmas Eve here with 22, my family is growing. I would worry with all the family, it might be to much for her




lynda said:


> Wow, great news Paula. She is a little doll and I just love her name. Can't wait to see pictures of the two sisters together. I am sure Matilda will love her to death and be happy to have a playmate/sister.



I really never thought I would get such a small girl, it kinda scares me, how do you do it Lynda? Matilda is going to look like a moose lol



maggieh said:


> Paula, I'm so excited for you I'm jumping up and down - just scared my girls! This is absolutely wonderful and it sounds like she's perfect for you.
> 
> Praying all goes well with her delivery and that she'll be in your arms once her babies are ready to say good-bye to her! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Maggie, you made me laugh:HistericalSmiley:
yes pray everything goes well for her and her puppies 



mylilbiscuit said:


> :chili::chili::chili: Congratulation Paula!!! We are sooo happy for you! Maddie is so adorable :wub: :chili::chili::chili:



aww thank you, I've never had a fluff this small, hope I won't hurt her:blush:




luvsmalts said:


> Great news sounds like a perfect match!


I am on awe when I think how this all happened, definitely a God thing


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Piccolina said:


> Sammie thank you for being you your such a good friend, Maddie can be your baby too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok Sammie I'll be waiting for you:wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Paula, it is a God thing for SURE!!!! That is how Whisper came into my life. Both Lucille and I know it. I am so thankful Mattie is going "home" to you. She is just such a wonderful lil girl, she is made to love.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I love this sweet story!!


----------

